
HPE is buying Cray for $1.3B - dgudkov
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/17/hpe-is-buying-cray-for-1-3-billion/
======
wahern
> Ray Wang, founder and principal analyst at Constellation Research, says this
> is about consolidation at the high end of the market. “This is a smart
> acquisition for HPE. Cray has been losing money for some time but had a
> great portfolio of IP and patents that is key for the quantum era,” he told
> TechCrunch.

Translation: American supercomputing innovation has reached it peak and will
now shift to leaning on government-enforced monopolies. Consequence: China
will inevitably become the leader in high-performance computing. And if the
analyst's insinuation is correct that HPE/Cray has blocking patents and is
prepared to use them, then China will also lead in quantum computing
specifically.

------
rbanffy
Please, HP, don't destroy Cray.

